
How EVE players pulled off the biggest betrayal in its history - nmat
https://kotaku.com/how-eve-players-pulled-off-the-biggest-betrayal-in-its-1806168400/amp
======
qohen
Please note that this story was posted on HN yesterday [0] and has 170+
comments so far:

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15244381](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15244381)

~~~
nmat
Sorry, didn't notice.

~~~
qohen
I see how my note above might sound a bit arch/harsh -- sorry about that --
actually I mainly posted it to alert others who might be interested in
commenting on the story (or interested in reading what others might have to
say...a bit of enlightened self-interest on my part, since I have a few
comments there myself :-) But more seriously, there is a lot of material in
that thread).

